# Yardhaunter5 Youtube channel video vlogs



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

rock on my friend


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I follow your vlogs! Nice job!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Next video coming soon!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Great vlogs Steve they are pretty interesting!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

,,,,say did you steal your neighbors motor off their reindeers be careful man you might get caught lmao


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

scarymovie said:


> Great vlogs Steve they are pretty interesting!


Thanks i'm trying to keep it as Halloweenee as I can.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

scarymovie said:


> ,,,,say did you steal your neighbors motor off their reindeers be careful man you might get caught lmao


No but I really did consider it LOL. They dig stuff out of the trash and then sell it on Craigslist. They had them for sale and somebody bought them and picked them up last week I missed my chance damn it!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL..my kids refused to get out of the car when I went to a local old cemetery to do tombstone rubbings for reference! Your kids are brave! (and cute!)


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> LOL..my kids refused to get out of the car when I went to a local old cemetery to do tombstone rubbings for reference! Your kids are brave! (and cute!)


Thanks! They help me in the garage all the time as I'm building props. "Daddy is it Halloween yet" this is what they say all year long. "Can we put everything in the yard yet"


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...Ok Steve now you are scaring me! Very funny!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> LOL...Ok Steve now you are scaring me! Very funny!


Me and the kids had a blast making this. Prowling on the ground and running around in the front yard sneaking. We had fun creating the different scenes. And I really did get a motor out of the reindeer. My neighbor was actually going to throw the reindeer out and said I could have it. How cool is that!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool! The video turned out great and I thought it was very funny! Tell the kids they did a great job!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just subscribed to your channel.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Your kids and your wife are so sweet! Can your wife teach me how to be nice? You are blessed. Your videos are funny! I love how your wife is correcting you in the background..I do the same thing when Hubby's on the phone...LOL- are you using a sawzall on the reindeer!!??


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a request Steve. I'm thinking about getting an air compressor in the near future and I have no idea how they work. I'm not sure about other viewers, but it would be cool if you could do a demonstration of one of your pneumatic props with footage of the air compressor in action. Maybe get some suggestions on what type to buy and how it works?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

This is a pretty funny video this time. I crack myself up. I show off my new Hotwire Foam Factory tools and find a huge rat in the house. I also share a cool Blog site that I was recently blogged on. Go check it all out.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Hanging with some of my haunt BFs Jason and Alison. Saturday they had there haunt juices flowing working on three different projects. I also give you a tour of the haunters average off season back yard LOL


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I just noticed you live in round rock, I am about 2+ hours from you, I must come see your haunt this year. I woul love to come to a make and take


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

scarrycher said:


> I just noticed you live in round rock, I am about 2+ hours from you, I must come see your haunt this year. I woul love to come to a make and take


For sure man I come to Houston for work sometimes. Ill send you a message if I remember to when coming that way. You a a few haunters in Houston. You should have some make and takes up there. Garage Of Evil has a Texas group called TXFX that I administer. You can search for other Houston people in the group I bet you find quit a few.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------

